
Quantitative Analysis of the Full Bitcoin Transaction Graph - wglb
http://eprint.iacr.org/2012/584.pdf
======
matthewsimon
Intriguingly, 349 of the largest Bitcoin transactions ever are all part of an
interconnected and obfuscated web of exchanges between November 2010 and
August 2012, involving at least 430,000 BTC.

